
“Human fingerprint” on California's blistering heat wave - rndmize
https://www.axios.com/california-heat-wave-wildfires-climate-change-humans-f72ff67a-2b5b-4cde-910f-4d74cc60bfb3.html
======
masonic

      the kind of event that is becoming more likely and severe
    

... except that CA temperatures have been _below normal_ for the vast majority
of spring and summer up until a week ago.

